# Backup-Server gesucht



## rethus (6. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne Bacular - oder ähnliches Backupsystem - nutzen, um Daten auf einem gesicherten Server ins Netz zu stellen.
Brauchen würde ich ein Zugang via ssh, ein Vertrauenswürdigen Anbieter und im Idealfall die Möglichkeit, entsprechende Backups auf DVD brennen und mir zuschicken zu lassen.

Hat da jemand Empfehlungen für mich diesbezüglich?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. August 2010)

Hallo rethus,

worum geht es dir denn primaer? Backupspeicherplatz, auf den du via SSH zugreifen kannst? Oder geht es dir primaer darum, groessere Backups via DVDs zugesendet zu bekommen?

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## rethus (18. August 2010)

Bin für jede Variante emfänglich.


----------

